# Newbury Show Tickets.



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

We ordered and paid for our show tickets on the 7th Feb and as yet have not received them.

Has anyone else received their tickets yet?

We have now emailed them twice and are still awaiting a reply.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

hi teensvan,you probably won't get your tickets until about a month before the show.Don't worry too much.
gary


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine have not arrived either, but I am not worried. My Peterborough show tickets have arrived tho.

Dave

656


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

As Gary says you problally will not get them till about a month before show as
Warners are still working on Peterborough, once Peterborough is over they will start on Newbury.




Jacquie


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Thanks for all the awnsers.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Where do we get the tickets from?

It would be a shame not to attend, especially as we live a few hundred yards from the showgrounds.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ivys - If you're just going in for the day, get the cut out vouchers from MMM or whatever Warners Magazine & pay on the gate. If you're taking the van, check out the instructions for MHF members in the rally section, that way you'll get put in to the MHF section (and get the discount). 

If you're there for the day only, please call in to see them at the rally, and introduce yourself. I shan't be there this year due to other commitments


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have just spoken to Warners and they said hopefully they will begin sending out tickets for this show from next Monday.

Don't forget to check your tickets when you get them to make sure you are with MHF and the arrival day is correct etc.


----------

